# Horses Values After Being Nerved.



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not all that familiar with AQHA showing, and you don't mention what specific discipline he's competed in or what his win record is like. However, in my experience with hunters/jumpers and event horses, a 13 year old nerved horse is a free lease or free to a good home. Sorry, not what you want to hear, I know. 

Probably best to concentrate on finding your old buddy a good home and not expect to realize $$$ from it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

In AQHA when a person says a horse is an "all-around" it means that the horse 
does both HUS and WP, usually some equitation and trail as well. Sometimes even showmanship and halter. Generally the horse excels at one thing and is good at another.

It sounds like he has some pretty big accomplishments under his belt but with him being nerved in the front, that will send out huge warning signs for anyone because there is some issue. What is it? May I ask?

Is the horse child/beginner safe? I would probably sell it as either a pleasure/trail horse for "easy life style" or as a Walk/trot walk/jog horse. I'm not sure what the asking price should be, it just depends on what the person is willing to pay. I've seen them go for as much as $2500. But you have to have a buyer that has the money and the will to care for a special needs horse. 

I wish you good luck finding a home, it is possible.


----------



## horsjumpr (Jul 12, 2010)

I've known of a lot of horses who have been nerved and can still be competitive at AQHA all around level. These horses are definitely not the best candidates for jumping but depending on what the underlying issue is, they are generally ok to do the all around events.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Farmpony, 

Thanks for the clarification. 

Spence, 

I don't know what advice your vet gave you when you had the horse nerved, but in my mind there are three possible outcomes from nerving 1.) you remove the source of the horse's pain and extend his useful life many years 2.) the nerves eventually regrow in 2 - 3 years and he returns to his previous unsoundness or 3.) he develops painful neuromas as a result of the nerving and is completely unusable. 

Most potential buyers aren't willing to risk 2 or 3; which is why leasing is a more practical option for an experienced show horse. 

Also a concern is why a 13 year old horse needed to be nerved. That's young for the procedure, and seems to indicate that either his conformation or his career seriously impacted his soundness. IMHO, having to nerve a horse at that age means you should seriously consider a career change for him - showing less, showing in fewer divisions, retiring from showing and being a trail horse. 

So, if someone who really wants his show experience, they may be more interested in a lease than a purchase. 

Particularly in the current horse market, I think you'll find it extremely difficult to sell him.


----------



## Spenc476 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you for all of your options. It is very hard to find any information on this. The reason he was nerved at 13 is because he would be lame without doing it. He was off every now and then for a few months but was in perfect health. He just went full on lame one day so we went and got him injected, but that didn't fix it like it had before. The only other option after the injections don't work is to nerve him. Now he is better and smoother than ever. He is more graceful and in no pain. I just don't know where to start the price. We bought him for a little over $12,000 1 year ago when he was 11, before he was an all-around. Now that he is an experienced all-around I was thinking he might be worth more, but with the nerving it is hard to justify going higher, but I don't want to just give him away either after all the progress he has made. Very very confused!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Isn't the reason this horse was nerved is because he has navicular? That's what you posted on another thread.

If that's the case, this horse shouldn't be ridden at all anymore. The nerving should have been done so he could walk around pain free, not so you could continue to ride and show him. 

A horse like that is worth exactly zilch. Navicular is a degenerative disease, and it's only going to get worse. Riding will hasten the progress of the disease.

He should be retired to pasture pouf, not tried to be sold as a riding/competing animal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with SR. I personally would not buy a horse that had been nerved for any price. If he isn't sound without being nerved then that indicates that there is some serious issue that has not been corrected and will continue to get worse but nobody will be able to tell because he can't feel that his legs are hurting. At most, if he is kid safe, I would offer him free to a good home as a childs walk/trot or even lead line horse. Nobody with half a brain in their head is going to pay anywhere close to what you are wanting because there is no telling how long he would even be sound as a pasture puff.


----------

